# VMWARE Fusion4 on an iMac running Windows XP



## mastic (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi all, I have used PC,s since the days of 286 machines running DOS and have just got my first Apple iMac.
Since I have always thought the disadvantage of Apples was that most programs were written to run under Windows the first thing I installed was VMWare Fusion4 and Windows XP Pro and intend to load a lot of Windows programs that I have been using for years.
Has anyone got experience withe Fusion4? I expected an icon on the screen so I could change from Apple to Windows with a mouse click and back. It seems that I can click to go to Windows but to get back to Apple I have to shut down Windows, is that the way it's supposed to work?

Question #2, it seems that the Web browser (Internet Explorer, only because it's installed with Windows, I will install Firefox later) doesn't know the IMac is connected to the web so how is Windows set up on a Mac so it knows the web is available?

My impression of the Apple is WOW what a well designed and made machine but what a steep learning curve, simple things such as ejecting a CD (No eject button) and turning off the computer had me stumped but friends and Google got those problems fixed.
I really would like to know how to set up the file management tool (What is the file Explorer in Windows, I don't know what it's called in Apple) so it displays a tree very similar to the Windows file Explorer too.

Sorry people, I think I am worse than a newbie in some ways because I have to unlearn a lot while learning new stuff. My intention was to use the old Windows programs while finding Apple programs that are similar to use.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

1) you didn't say what version of OS X you are running. You do not need to shutdown Windows to use OS X, but answer will depend on your version. I assume you are running Windows full screen also?

2) somehow you missed something setting up VMware Fusion. It normally installs a default network driver that works right away. Did you install VMware Tools inside Windows?

OS X's file explorer is called Finder and it's the blue faced icon that is always left most in the dock. It's toolbar should have an icon for changing to a detailed view that will get you a bit of a tree view. (Click triangles to expand folders)

OS X isn't necessarily hard, it's just your engrained in thinking windows way is normal or best way. I suggest picking a good book on basic OS X to get you going. Even long term OS X users miss a lot of great features that are hidden and not advertised.


----------



## mastic (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi Headrush, I will answer in order below:

1) I don't know but looking at the CD it does have 'Mac OS X Install written on it so I presume it's OS X. Yes Windows is full screen, the desk top looks like my PC's did.

2) I just clicked the defaults to install including the shared folder so I can access files from Windows or Apple. Sorry I have no idea what VM Tools are and I have not installed anything inside Windows yet.
I did have to create a shortcut for IE because it was not created during the Windows install.

I will have a play with finder and see how I go.
Re your comments about OS X not being hard, yes I agree 100%. I have been using Windows for so long and am comfortable with it that is why I said there is a steep learning curve, where can get a good book though, any title recommendations?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

1) Using mouse go to Apple menu icon in top left of menu bar. Pick About this mac and window that pops open will show what version of OS X.

2) Might be too complicated to explain at this point. (When you put mouse at very top of screen (while in WIndows), a menu bar should appear, an install VMware Tools options somewhere in there)
(Sorry I've move to Parallels so don't remember exact location) (Parallels -> competitor to VMware Fusion)

3) These might help: http://www.apple.com/findouthow/mac/#switcher


----------



## mastic (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you Headrush.

I understood #1 and #2 and found #3 very helpful.
I don't like the Apple File Finder program much at all though, do you know of an aftermarket file explorer that works like the Windows explorer with file trees etc?


----------



## mastic (Jan 6, 2010)

I forgot to add that I have loaded the VM ware tools and have Windows connecting to the web.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

mastic said:


> Thank you Headrush.
> 
> I understood #1 and #2 and found #3 very helpful.
> I don't like the Apple File Finder program much at all though, do you know of an aftermarket file explorer that works like the Windows explorer with file trees etc?


Seems like you giving up before using it much, but to each his own.

You can have files and folders open in a tree like structure in Finder too:









I don't know any after market replacements that use the Windows look more, but you could use the Explorer from your virtual machine with your OS X files. I wouldn't recommend it though and would only use it on basic file types. (pics, docs, mp3, etcs)

Other Finder replacements are PAthFinder and TotalFinder, but not sure they have what you seem to be looking for.

Ex. same as above using Windows 7 explorer from virtual machine:









or Windows XP Explorer:









Some links to help you with Finder: (It's really got some hidden powerful features once you learn. Quicklook is awesome)

http://smokingapples.com/software/tutorials/mac-finder-windows-explorer/
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2512?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US


----------

